# Torqeedo Elektro Außenborder TEST! Mit PromotionVIDEO als Download!



## Echolotzentrum (20. September 2006)

Torqeedo Elektro Außenborder/ Die Besten und Leistungsstärksten mit TESTVIDEO !

Angelgeräte Schlageter verkauft seit einiger Zeit erfolgreich die gesamte Palette von MinnKota, Zebco Rhino, Motor Guide und die Torqeedo Elektro Außenbordmotoren.
Diese Torqeedo Motoren gehören momentan zum Stärksten, was es überhaupt auf dem Markt der Elektromotoren gibt.
Machen Sie sich einen Eindruck, wie gut diese Dinger auf dem Wasser laufen und betrachten Sie unser PROMOTIONVIDEO!


*DOWNLOAD HIER!!* Wir haben bei diesem Test den Travel und den Cruise gefahren. 
Info´s und Daten finden Sie in unserem Elektromotor Katalogdownload (siehe unten)

Die Motoren erhalten Sie bereits ab € 1099,00 inkl. faltbarem Motor, Lithium Mangan Batterien und dem Ladegerät. 
Ach so: Diese Motoren schieben ein 3Tonnen Boot genauso wie ein Kanu oder Angelboot. Sehr beeindruckend.

Bei Fragen: 05255 - 934700 
www.angel-schlageter.de​ 


Unser Katalog 2006/2007 als DOWNLOAD​ 
Die einzelnen Teile stehen Ihnen bequem als Download zum Ansehen oder Ausdrucken zur Verfügung. Oder bestellen Sie Ihren Wunschbereich KOSTENLOS als Papierkatalog



​ 
*Reisen 2007* (Uwe Onken Katalog 2007) (PDF 1,63 MB)​*Daiwa Competence Center* (Daiwa Ruten + Rollen Programm) (PDF 1,65 MB) 
*Echolote + GPS *(GARMIN, Lowrance, Eagle, Humminbird, Smartcast) (PDF 7,60 MB) 
*Bekleidung* (Schwimmanzüge, Regen- und Thermobekleidung, Outdoor) (PDF 9,2 MB)
*Petzl Kopflampen *NEU* *(PDF 0,5 MB)
*Elektromotoren + Batterien* (Minn Kota, Zebco Rhino, Torqeedo, Motorguide, Batterien, Ladegeräte) (PDF 8,40 MB) 
*Kunstköder* (Rapala, Blue-Fox, Castaic, Duralure Meeresköder und Pilker) (PDF 4,84)


(Druckfehler, Irrtümer und Preisänderungen vorbehalten.)​


----------

